# Best books on apolegetics and major world religions



## Peairtach (Jun 8, 2009)

Any suggestions for good reading material on the major world religions from a Christian apologetic perspective?

Has anyone written a book yet comparing the presuppositions of the major world religions (Hinduism, Buddhism, Islam and Judaism) with Christianity from a Vantillian perspective? If not, why not?


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 8, 2009)

You might want to check out A World of Difference by Ken Samples. He compares a few of the religions you mentioned via world view tests.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 8, 2009)

_Understanding the Times_ analyzes Christian, Humanist, and Marxist workdviews side-by-side from several different disciplinary perspectives, i.e. economics, religion, philosophy, etc.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe try James Sire's _Universe Next Door_; heard it is good.


----------



## sastark (Jun 8, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> You might want to check out A World of Difference by Ken Samples. He compares a few of the religions you mentioned via world view tests.



I took a class from Prof. Samples last semester (World Religions and Science). He is reformed and knows his stuff. He was a friend of Greg Bahnsen's, even though he told us he wouldn't necessarily agree with everything Bahnsen believed.

His book (*A World of Difference*) is worth checking out.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 9, 2009)

Dittos on Understanding the Times!!


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Dittos on Understanding the Times!!



Dittos on dittos.


----------



## snap_dragon (Jun 9, 2009)

Winfried Corduan's Neighboring Faiths I find quite helpful. It is not Van Tillian and I too wonder why there seems to be nothing out there.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look them out.

I've got "Understanding the Times". VG.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 16, 2009)

sastark said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to check out A World of Difference by Ken Samples. He compares a few of the religions you mentioned via world view tests.
> ...



I went to Christ Reformeds Academy where Dr Sample taught on "Jesus and the Other Religious Faces in the Crowd." He's excellent. You can listen to his podcast on the church website.


----------

